# Maintenance Free???



## XXX-T II (Dec 13, 2004)

when they say the velociti motors are virtually maintenance free....when? and what? should i be looking at to maintain????


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

That is a good question, I was wondering thing myself? I here that is is NO maintainace on them but that is just what I heard


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

So far all I have had to do is clean the bearing and clear the dust that gets inside. About every 15 to 20 runs. Thats one of the wonderfull parts of Brushless, now I have more track time.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

FishRC said:


> So far all I have had to do is clean the bearing and clear the dust that gets inside. About every 15 to 20 runs. Thats one of the wonderfull parts of Brushless, now I have more track time.


Thats what I have been to by alot of racers that there's is really no maintenance, I was just wondering if that was really that all that needed to be done.......I guess so :tongue: 
CDW


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I can't speak specifically about the velociti motors, BUT, I have been running 5800, 4300 and 13.5 motors on carpet for about 3 years. Occasionally, I take them apart and blow out the motor and clean/oil the bearings. By occasionally I mean once every 8 to 12 weeks. I know guys that have went way longer with no ill effects.

I would clean them more often if you are in the dirt with them though.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It's not a bad idea to change the stock rotor in the 5800, 4300 and 13.5 once a year. If your track allows definitely go with the sintered rotor. Some tracks have goofy rules that don't allow those but it makes the motor run alot cooler (about 30 deg F)The magnets can get weak over time if the motor is abused with a lot of high temp runs. I ran my 5800 for almost 4 years now with no more than oiling the bearings (4 times per year) and blowing out the end bell near the pinion where some dust had collected. It's still fast.


----------



## XXX-T II (Dec 13, 2004)

awesome thanks for the replies fellas......i just wanted to be sure my 3.5 was at top notch.....p.s. im lovin it


----------



## Buff (Dec 9, 2002)

I would NOT spray out bearings with ANY kind of motor spray.....all that does is eat up the factory *GREASE* and flushes it out....then replacing it with bearing *OIL* is NOT good because oils are too thin, heat up then get even thinner, thus giving you a hot, now dry bearing again. 

Ask any pro the same question and he'll give you the same answer....just replace the bearings if they're crunchy or not smooth. If you don't, this will just allow the bearings to vibrate, then allowing the rotor to vibrate and basically ruin the motor's performance, and possibly even lock the motor up, which now can roast the speedo. 

So, after so much running, like when the bearings are worn and "crunchy", spray the rotor off and the can out (before you put new bearings in and while the old bearings are out).....and when the can and rotor is completely dry, then you can put brand new bearings back in the can, and reassemble and your motor will pretty much be like new again, other than the magnets being a bit worn, it will be new. 

In summary, cleaning bearings is just a waste of time because even if you spent two hours cleaning them out, and re-oiling them, they will STILL be crunchy regardless.....you notice it's the same thing with a crunchy diff.....
when a diff is worn and is crunched, is very gritty and nowhere near smooth, do you take it apart, clean it then relube it and simply put it back together expecting it to be smooth again??? No....this is because the rings are grooved from the diff balls being scuffed and ate up from usage and dirt getting in....they canNOT be made smooth again....so what do you do? You *replace *the old diff balls and diff rings (and a lot of times it's the thrust bearing too) then reassemble with the new parts in order to get a smooth diff again. 
The same goes for ball bearings....you can't just clean them expecting them to be smooth again. 

Just replacing a couple bearings is *absolutely nothing *compared to buying lathes, brushes, springs, and tuning motors all day long.....we can finally forget all that stuff!!!!


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I bought my SS 5800, when they first came out and I race offroad truck. I have been running that unit ever since. When the upgrade came out I put it on (new endbell and bearing, and rotor) and have been running that since then. Last year, acutally last Christmas I bought a new GTB and Velocity 6.5, and ran it a few times, it is nutz fast and a little over the top for our track. I am going to put it in my touring car and have a lot of fun going nutz fast with it. We don't race T/C here but they are a lot of fun in the mall parking lot, or in the street in front of the house (freshly paved last spring). No maintenance is really true!


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Ahh, Buff if you use a synthetic oil it is fine to clean ceramic or steel bearings with motor spray and oil them. A ceramic bearing is made to run in a harsh environment with out less then ideal lubrication. If it is gritty cleaning them probably won't help. 
As for the diff, you can use the rings again if you sand them. You are sanding them before you use them, right? You don't have to replace your diffballs if you use ceramic's. :thumbsup:


----------

